# Ferret sudden behaviour change



## BrynAndKatie (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi there,

Its been a while since I posted last about our little girl, but since she turned one a month or so ago, she's been acting very strange.

I know ferrets are diggers, and to repress this is bad, but she scraps at fabric and has ripped holes in the bed linen and the sides of the canvas bed frame. She is always lovely to us, with no biting, scratching or anything like that towards humans, and we engage her with playtime all the time, up to four hours a day.

When she misbehaves, by scrapping, or by climbing up and knocking things off the edge, we have used scruffing since she was young to let her know that she is in danger of hurting herself, much as her mother would do, but she doesn't really respond, and does the same thing, seconds later. We have also tried hissing at her, making loud noises as a distraction, offering playtime to take her mind off the destructiveness and even giving her time-outs, in a dedicated 'time out' crate. Nothing really works, as she goes back to the same thing she got in trouble for, over and over again, until she gets bored with being told off and goes to bed. Repeat for the next day, when she wakes up.

She runs free in our room, and has a bed and den in a secluded place, is completely trained to one specific corner, and has had no health problems at all. She has been spayed for about 6 months, and eats and drinks normally. We limit the amount of treats she gets, but when we do, its lactose free cat milk and small portions of meat or egg.

What could the problem be? People have suggested boredom, but we always play with her, and she shows that she enjoys it, by 'dooking' and jumping around, but persists to scratch and destroy things. A suggestion we had, is that she can tell that I am male, and my fiancee is female, so is challenging her for alpha female status (as she often behaves better for me), but I'm not really inclined to believe this. Others say that because she is allowed so much freedom, she is pushing her boundaries, and she'll get over it with time, once we assert ourselves, but how long will it go on for?

We have made her a little digging area, in a big storage box, with rice or rolled up newspaper, but she doesn't touch it. Neither does she play with anything we get her, or make for her, and only plays by chase/tag or wrestling with socks.

My fiancee has been getting increasingly more annoyed and upset by her behaviour, and this shouldn't be right for an owner...pets are supposed to bring joy, and in her way, she does, but her destructive behaviour, and lack of respect for us isn't right, seeing as we give her plenty of respect and trust.

Any help would be much appreciated,

Bryn


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ferrets are naturally curious, she dosen't know digging is wrong, if she is given free roam, she is just exploring, and if that means scratch a hole so I can look she will. Have you thought about getting another ferret? so she has a ferret to play with? it may stop such behaviours. Why dont you get a cage for her so she can have her own space but not learn to dig things so she can get into them?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I would have to agree with dkdream about getting her a playmate. I have 2 males who live together and they also spend a lot of time playing with my shih tzu pup. It really does tire them all out after a good play. I've not had any destructive behaviour from my 2 boys.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Another vote here for her needing a friend, my two play together a huge amount of the time, they are usually chasing each other round the house. I cant imagine how hard it would be to entertain them sufficiently without their playmate.


----------



## BrynAndKatie (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a little bit impractical for us to get another, as 1, we live in a small flat and 2, the rescue place we got her from told us specifically that she was intimidated by other ferrets, and she's got so used to being on her own, it'd probably freak her out all over again. 

I know most ferrets have more fun in pairs, but we always find time for playtime with her, and I imagine if we got another, and they did get on, it'd be the same problem, times by two.

Currently, she's in a spacious cage, and gets an hour playtime a day, when she's most active. She hates it, but every time we get her out, she's straight back inside the bed, scratching holes through the fabric. We already owe our landlord money for the damage on the carpet and bottom of the door.

We're not about to get rid of her, as we both love her, but its embarrassing, when we talk with our friends, who are ferret owners, and have no issues with theirs.

I read that female ferrets are the most energetic, roughly between 1 and 2 years old, so I suspect it must be something to ride out. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------

